# ISO from scratch



## virgo152 (Mar 23, 2008)

My Bf won't eat deserts from scratch because his throat itches.  He will eat toll house cookies from the supermarket premade and you cut them and put in the oven.  What's the difference?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2008)

It sounds like there's something in the homemade recipe that he's mildly allergic to.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2008)

Take a home made recipe that's fairly simple and makes his throat itch.  Have him sample one ingredient at a time until he reacts.  That's the problem ingredient and you will be able to avoid it.


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 23, 2008)

I should but the chances of that happening are slim to none.  He just won't eat my food.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's OK virgo - more dessert for you!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2008)

you could always go with the psycological approach and fake like you're making stuff from a package and make it from scratch.

if his throat doesn't itch, it means he's cheating on you with a pisces or saggitariaus.




just kidding. 

i'm just saying it could all be in his head.

(like another woman...)

kidding again....


----------



## letscook (Mar 24, 2008)

make your own town house chocolate chip cookie dough (recipe of the toll house package)  then roll it up like the slice and bake put it in the fridge to firm up  let him see the round dough and you slicing it and he"ll think it is store brought,  

You might want to check the package of ingredients and compare them to your recipe.

If you cook yours and he doesn't complain then tell him it was your homemade.

also you might want to save a previous wrapper to have it sitting on the counter while you are slicing yours.   Mind tricks.  
When our daughter was lilttle she would only eat Mcdonalds hamburgers.  so I saved a bag and a wrapper, (cleaned then off of course) made supper put hers in the MCd wrapper and the bag. she inhaled the burger and then I told her -she didn't believe me at first so she tried another one of mine and then she said Oh my taste must of grown up!

ok not to insult you or say anything bad.  but maybe him telling you the his throat scratches is a way to avoid your cookies, as he doesn't like yours.  he is finding a polite way to tell you.  so if you use toll house recipe you can't go wrong.  goog luck


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 25, 2008)

If he's got allergies, it's definitely good to figure that out straight away.  If he doesn't eat your cooking...STBH, my friend.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it just the cookies he complains about, or all your desserts?  Have you tried making something else and seeing how he reacts?

I definitely second all the suggestions here on "testing" him-- fake him out and see what happens.  Though I have to say (sorry) that "he just won't eat my food" makes him sound like a little bit of a, uh... jerk.

What recipe do you use?  Is there anything unusual in it?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

bitterness and disappointment, perhaps.

sorry, can't help myself. 

seriously, there's only one way you're gonna know if it's your cooking or another woma... i mean something else.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 31, 2008)

Does he eat his mother's cooking?  Or anybody elses?  I hate to say he's all wet, but it's a wee bit far fetched.  The only difference in the store-bought variety is that the dough is completely pasteurized, right?  Are you using any organic or "special" ingredients that he might need to slowly adjust to?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

oh, geez, i never thought of his mama.

is he italian?


----------



## Wart (Mar 31, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> I should but the chances of that happening are slim to none.  He just won't eat my food.




Uhmm, There is the obvious ....


----------



## Finmar001 (Mar 31, 2008)

For April Fool's day I am making a "Fruit Fool" dessert


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 31, 2008)

He is italian!  He doesn't eat any of her desserts.  He does eat the cooking but no baking EXCEPT his gingerbread cookies and pazzells(sp)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> He is italian!  He doesn't eat any of her desserts.  He does eat the cooking but no baking EXCEPT his gingerbread cookies and pazzells(sp)



I would like to say we all tried to help.  

I say don't waste your time baking for him - let him make his own gingerbread cookies and pizelles.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 31, 2008)

unless you can get him in there with you, side by side, you don't have a whole lotta hope that he's gonna  change.  Italians (not just the males) are downright funny about other people's cooking.  I had a great aunt that wouldn't even eat fresh bakery bread, she would ONLY eat her own.  My dad is wierd about many foods, for no good reason other than he's decided he doesn't WANT to like it.  It makes no sense, because my grandfather was very gentle and loved everything you put in front of him.  My grandma says she can't name a single thing he refused to eat.  So apparently the genes skipped a generation and my dad got 'em ALL.

Just humor him and find another way to spoil him.


----------



## Wart (Mar 31, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> He is italian!




Is he also the youngest child?


----------



## QSis (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, you know, I have no idea WHAT the heck BT is talking about, but the banter is funny anyway!

Lee


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes!  The youngest


----------



## Wart (Apr 1, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> Yes!  The youngest



From a Largish, _Traditional_ Italian family?

And I'm guessing your not.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> Yes!  The youngest



You might want to rent "My Big Fat Greek Wedding," and watch how Nia Vardalos' brother is treated


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 1, 2008)

If you cook fresh,and avoid products you are allergic too.   This is the right step to take


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 1, 2008)

interesting banter...lots of 'sound' advice from the good folks at DC -- sounds like you're in the perverbial "catch 22"---keep cooking and good luck


----------



## Wart (Apr 1, 2008)

Wart said:


> Uhmm, There is the obvious ....



Virgo, at first I thought the obvious was you just can't 'cook'.

Now I'm thinking completely different.

I can write with a high degree of certainty there is nothing you can do _with your food_ that will change the situation.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

Finmar001 said:


> If you cook fresh,and avoid products you are allergic too.   This is the right step to take



It pays to read the thread before posting 

Wart - I believe you're on to something!!!!!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 2, 2008)

At first I suspected allergies too, but cooking fresh doesn't seem to be the problem if the guy will only eat storebought Tollhouse dough.


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 2, 2008)

well...hmmm... how about you get him involved in the baking process?  Works for our 11 y.o.  Eats all kinds of stuff he'd never touch, as long as he cooks it.  Will actually turn his nose up at certain ingredients (like onions) if he didn't cook them...


----------



## Wart (Apr 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Wart - I believe you're on to something!!!!!!



Yeah.

While the last two posters don't seem to catch the drift I think Virgos silence indicates Virgo is figuring it out.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh we're on the same page, trust me.


----------

